# Estimating Prevailing Wage



## muddinman04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys,
I am new to the site but I am very happy to find fellow excavators here on the web.
I have been asked to bid a prevailing wage job here in Ohio. I am used to bidding regular wages and even tax exempt but have never really mastered prevailing wage. Does anyone know of a website that would tell me the local prevailing wage rates?

I really appreciate it and I look forward to being a part of this forum.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

Where ya at? NY has their prevailing wages listed on the State dept. of something's website..... just google prevailing wage and then your state! easy as that!


----------



## muddinman04 (Jun 24, 2008)

*State of Ohio*

I think I have found what I am looking for. That would be the State of Ohio Wage and Hour web page.

Thanks!!


----------



## LCP GURU (Aug 26, 2008)

*Prevailing Wage*

If its a State funded job, yes the wages are available through your state. If its a Federally funded project, the Davis Bacon rates apply. There is a website that lists all of the federal wages. Good luck.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Just looked Bacon/Davis for the first time. I was surprised! Seems like some low pay everywhere for thew most part. For the most part, there seems to be little difference in the rates all over the lower 48.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

They should be included with the bid doc's. :thumbsup:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i checked the Davis website, somone please explain this to me,


Carpenters get $42.02 Per Hour and 35.96 in Fringe, What does the fringe mean? Is that what they have to pay back? Or Does it mean he makes $77.98 Per Hour, then pays 35.96 in fringe benefits? How are they taxed?

As an employer? How much would I have to make the check for?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, Fringe is high in NY.

Fringe benefits in the DB act are based on what a comparable union employee in your area would get.

Fringe benefits are medical, dental, vision, retirement plan, etc.

The fringe can be the above or payed in cash, or the difference of the above in cash from the total.

Now most employers that usually don't have medical and dental, retirement, etc. will pay the fringe in cash if thy don't usually do a lot of prevailing wage work.

And yes the employer and the employee will have to pay taxes on the additional wages (fringe). Employer half and enployee half of Social Security, etc.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

so that means $6.06 must be paid in benefits, split by the employer and employee? if i am correct?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Carpenters get $42.02 Per Hour and 35.96 in Fringe.



No, that means that there base pay is 42.02 a hour and that the employer either gets them some fringe benefits of 35.96 a hour or or pays them that cash amount. Or whatever the value of the benefits if lower than 35.96 a hour plus the difference in cash.

So if you did not offer any fringe benefits, you would have to pay them 77.98 a hour.


----------

